# Release sm for sale or trade



## OVmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

Looking to sell for 275 or partial trades for abu garcia 5500 flat side plate reels daiwa saltist 20 or 30. Also looking for a 1 piece aluminum cage for 5500 abu or any tournament casting rods or reels. Text 757 4497033 for pics... buyer pays shipping and pay pal fees


----------



## OVmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

Sold please close


----------

